
Show HN: Slingring – Chroot-based development containers powered by Ansible - vlowrian
https://github.com/vlow/slingring
======
tyingq
Curious why schroot instead of something like "systemd-nspawn -D
/the/chroot/dir". Might offer a little more flexibility in configuration. I
guess, though, schroot allows for full non-root use, perhaps that's the big
driver.

~~~
vlowrian
There are two main drivers for this decision: first, as you already mentioned,
systemd-nspawn requires root privileges when creating a container instance.
With schroot this is something I don't really have to care about.

The other important reason is that I try to keep the slingring codebase as
small as possible. At the moment, I maintain this project alone and I want to
keep it manageable in the long term. I actually started Slingring using nspawn
containers, but I found that handling things like providing the user/group nss
databases inside the container had to be done by myself, while schroot
includes that functionality.

On the other hand, I simply do not need the greater flexibility that is
provided by nspawn-containers at the moment. This could change in the future.
Therefore, the coupling with schroot inside slingring is kept to a minimum and
I might switch to nspawn whenever it might suite my requirements better.

------
vlowrian
Hi everyone, I am the author of Slingring. It is in a very early stage and I
am interested in your opinion on the basic concept as well as my approach.
Please ask anything you want to know :)

